# Ridgid DP1550 Drill Press



## DrewM

nice drill press, I almost bought one just like it but I found a deal on craigslist I couldn't pass up. Congrats on the new machine.


----------



## NBeener

I've been *really* happy with every one of my Ridgid tools, for the low price I paid.

Sounds like you will be, too. Congratulations on the new DP


----------



## sillac

Wayne, Great looking Drill Press, did you get it at HD on Cherry St or the one SW of Salem? How does this DP compare with the Delta? I will be getting one or the other after I finish my shop. Just about have the walls all insulated, then will have about half the floor and the ceiling. My goal is to have the insulation done by the end of the year. Anyway thinks for sharing your new baby, looks great. Steve in Dallas OR


----------



## mathom7

Did you get this for the clearance price of $150?

I've seen them marked down to $269 in my area, but, I'm holding out, and watching craiglist at the same time for a better deal.


----------



## JasonWagner

Congrats on the drill press! I have the older version and have been very happy with it after deciding I didn't need to spend $600+ on a drill press. Check out the table I made in my projects for a table/fence with dust collection.


----------



## TungOilTim

I'm glad you like it. We have one at work that has seen better days, but then again it has been abused.


----------



## ic3ss

Steve in Dallas, OR,

I picked it up at the one on south Lancaster. It was the only one they had. I looked at the PC at Lowes for $300, and it had a laser sight, but when I pulled the quill down it was very rough and didn't spring back well at all. I like PC tools and own several, but this thing just didn't rate very well in fit/finish.

Mathom7,

I've heard a lot of yacking around the web about this drill press selling at HD for $150 but I don't know what to think about that, 'cause I called and went to several stores and no one had it for less than $300. While it would be nice to score a deal like that, I'm not going to wait around for MAYBE one to show up at that price, my time is too valuable. I did, however, get a 10% military discount, so I did save a bit.

Deke,

I've spent the last few months looking around craigslist for a used press. I've found a few that fit the bill, but I could buy this new press for close to what they want. I found a few of this same press for $270, that's what I paid for it new. In other words, I just didn't find any deals I couldn't refuse. For your question, I had my wife come out at take the pics of me lifting the head. I knew I could lift and mount it, but I wanted a picture of me lifting it. OK, I'm weird.

Wayne


----------



## NBeener

Kickback: my 12" benchtop Craftsman is one of my oldest tools. Runs straight. Never a hiccup. You could do worse, I think


----------



## firehouse

I BOUGHT THE PC AT LOWES FOR 269 IT DOES AGREAT JOB,LOWES HAS A FLOOR MODEL THAT YOU CAN LOOK AT . I WENT TO HD TO LOOK AT A RIDGID I WAS TOLD I HAD TO ORDER ON LINE NO FLOOR MODEL TO LOOK AT---- NO LOOK--- NO TOUCH--GOOD BY. GOOD LUCKY-FIREHOUSE


----------



## ic3ss

Firehouse,

Sometimes I wonder if the display items are put together properly by the store guys, maybe that was the problem with the one I looked at, I dunno. I agree, if they don't care enough to have one that I can put my paws on, they don't want my money bad enough. I have some PC tools that I really like, but that drill press in the store had some serious issues.


----------



## pintodeluxe

You will enjoy this tool. I particularly like the feel of the handle, with just the perfect tension in the return spring. Here are some pics of my drill press table. The table features hold downs, stop blocks, dust collection, and a storage drawer. Otherwise search Pintodeluxe projects on lumberjocks.


----------



## Viking

Wayne;

Great review. We have the Ridgid 1550 and even though it might hurt Deke's ears, we got the great HD deal.

You might consider dust collection for your drill press along with a good shop made or store bought table. We caught a good sale on the Peachtree DC system for a drill press and it works even better than expected.

http://www.ptreeusa.com/dpdustcollector.htm

Thanks for sharing.

Good Luck!


----------



## Howie

I have the same drill press and have had it for 4 years. No problems at all. Enjoy.


----------



## Ken90712

Good review, I looked all over for the Rigid Planer here in California that a bunch of fellow LJ's got on here dirt cheap. $150.00 was no where to be found, all the stores here wanted the $287.00. I would like to get a bigger drill press but might splurge to a Grizzly with 1 hp motor. Would love to here how she performs when using bigger bits. Thx for the review.


----------



## NathanAllen

A word to the wise though, if you're swapping it out for left handed operation the tension coil should be screws out; otherwise the fix will cost you a call to Ridgid for the replacement wheel.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Ken-
I have used the Ridgid with 2" forstner bits with great results. The motor has plenty of power, and does not bog down. I run it at 1700 rpm for almost all drilling operations.


----------



## Robsshop

I have the same press and it has served well ! Don't remember what I paid but was a good deal at HD at the time. I built a removable WWing table/fence system for mine and put the base on a Ply platform with plastic sliders making it easier to move yet still solid. Anyway, You should be pleased with Your purchase and as always ,stay safe!


----------



## handystanley

I REALLY hope all you guys are sitting down when you read this….just came back from HD and purchased my DP1550 for…maybe I shouldn't say….okay I will tell you but you may want to get a box of tissues out first or that favorite hanky….ready? After my 20% off Harbor Freight coupon I paid $64.85.

BTW, from the time I open the box how long will it take me to assembly this puppy?

Thanks.


----------



## ic3ss

Stanley,

That's a smokin' deal! I saw HD store in my area has it on sale for $270, that's 10% off regular price. Sometimes they put this stuff on clearence to get it out. It's a gread DP for a good price, and yours is fantastic. It took me a couple of hours, but I took my time and was not rushed.


----------



## handystanley

I waited to put it together last night with my 15 year old son. Actually, I had him do most of the work of putting it together to draw him as I "helped."

True, it might not be the "best" DP out there but I have come to two conclusions: 1) for the the price it cannot be beat. One would pay more for a bench top model. 2) If I waited until I purchased the "best" I would never get any tools.

We probably had it together in an more or less an hour.


----------

